# A slice of lake tanganyika: Alto comp 'Sumbu shell', Multies



## jmf3460

excuse me for asking what some might think is a dumb question, but is this salt or fresh water?


----------



## Jack Gilvey

This is a wonderful tank and the pics and video are great. I've never had an African cichlid tank but have always loved the neolamprologus and now you have me planning...


----------



## scapegoat

jmf3460 said:


> excuse me for asking what some might think is a dumb question, but is this salt or fresh water?


those guys are fresh water. or at most have SG of around 1.005

great shots and beautiful fish.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Thanks Sumer for sharing! Now I want to setup a small tank for some shellies. 

:hihi:

Epic photos.


----------



## Ebi

Sumer


I'm gonna have to purchase a calendar from you 


Nice work! Awesome tank for these critters


----------



## peachii

You take the most beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing.

You tank looks gorgeous just the way it is.


----------



## sumer

Thanks you guys for all your complements.

Mike- Haha.. I am glad you like the photos.


----------



## cbachmann

The lighting really brings out the colors of the fish. How big is one of those guys?


----------



## EndlerGame

Wow, those are really beautiful fish. And impressive pictures.

The tank is a really nice setup as well, only thing I would do is add a couple bunches of Anubias barteri var. nana and/or nana "petite" in the rockwork. It's native to Africa, though not necessarily in lake Tanganyika (it's found in rivers and streams), but it's tough enough to stand up to cichlids and doesn't need to be rooted in soil. I'm just a planted tank guy, so I can't leave a tank without any green..  That little bit of color would look nice.


----------



## lamiskool

stunning photos!


----------



## pandjpudge

Beautiful fish!


----------



## cich1

Awesome shots of a wonderful little fish. I had a trio of the dwarf sumbu a few years back when I lived in California. Congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## harilp

Superb photography!!

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## roadmaster

Very good photo's,handsome fishes.
Once entertained the thought of some shellies and happened across some shell's called "Whales Eye" that looked nice but can't remember where I saw them. (was online somewhere).
Escargo shell's also look nice, and both were being used in shellie tank's.


----------



## jrh

Wow, amazing shots. I definitely have multies in my future sometime, but I'm not familiar with Altolamprologus compressiceps 'Sumbu dwarf', so now I need to look them up.


----------

